# Hey guys I just finished my first soap ever ! I am so Happy



## ezeriuke (Feb 4, 2010)

This is the recipe: 

macadamia nut oil - 4 oz
olive oil - 2.5oz
coconut oil - 2 oz
palm oil - 1.5 oz
cocoa butter - 1oz
sesame oil - 1oz
shea butter - 1oz
grapeseed oil - 3oz
almond (sweet) oil - 2oz

Naoh - 2.56  water - 6.75   

I did it by Hot Process and used purple coloring and lavender essential oil
It looks good and it smells great 
I am addicted already, I am dreaming what other soaps I will make )))


----------



## opalgirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay you!!  Looks good!  I like the soft purple color.


----------



## IanT (Feb 4, 2010)

Wonderful job!!! Id say for a first soap ever, you hit the nail right on the head!! they look beautiful!!

lol yeaaah that happened to me, its like they say about pringles....pop and cant stop and such lol... now the only thing that hold s you back is budgeting lol.... which is a TOUGH but neccessary evil lol..


Im so happy for you! 

congratulations!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW fab first soaps...........Welcome to the best addiction in the world.


----------



## sbp (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely soaps!  We are here to help you feed your new addiction :wink: 
Susan


----------



## Zenobiah (Feb 8, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice soap, if you wanted you could use more of some of those oils, so you dont have so much measuring? like 12 oz oo
                                                     9 co
                                                     6 po
                                                     3 castor, just a thought?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 10, 2010)

Lovely. Have you made another batch yet?  :wink:


----------



## craftgirl08 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re:  first soap*

They look terrific!!  Way to go for a first timer.     I love the color.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2010)

They look beautiful. I like the colour.


----------



## marchroses (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats on your first batch! Looks great


----------



## Fweda_998 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow I'm impressed with your first batch  
I looks awesome


----------



## orangetree71 (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!  They are beautiful.


----------



## April (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulatins.  Your soap must be the "Fountain of Youth" because the oils are so nourishing.

Welcome to the most beneficial addiction in the world.

Cheers,

April


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

looking goood!!

I love the color!!!

your brave! I didnt even use color in my first batch!! looks like it turned out nicely! have you tested it yet??


----------

